# Immersion Training - The Guide



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

GypsyBoo said:


> I have a question please if someone could help me. I have had my two girls Gypsy and Boo for like 11 days now, they are both I want to say near perfect from using the immersion training, they come to their names, they seem to enjoy my company , I still struggle a bit with getting them out of the cage they come to the door eagerly but when I go to pick them up they make me chase them. BUT my real question is this. My other two girls Bubbles and Jinx I just got on Friday night well today I started their second immersion training and Bubbles did great, yesterday she had spent almost the whole time cowered in the corner but today she was climbing on me and responding to her name etc butttttt Jinx escaped the play area, I do not for the life of me know how she did it because I was right there and didnt see or hear a thing, suddenly she was just gone, well she went missing for a good 8 hours or so when I finally found her in my closet , my closet is a total wreck of boxes and clothes so it was a slow painful process emptying it out and making sure nothing fell on her, she would come out of hiding, sniff my hand but run before I could grab her, to make a long story short it took me and my two teenage sons almost 45 minutes of trapping and coraling her before we caught her and returned her to her cage sooo here is the question, when I do immersion with the girls tomorrow do I include Jinx OR do I leave her in the cage since she had a pretty traumatic day? I dont want to stress her out but really want to make progress with her also. Also any clue how high the walls should be on the play area, I am thinking she must have just jumped right over, they are currently two feet tall. None of the other rats have been able to jump them but I dont see any other way she got out without me seeing her. Thank you so much for anyone kind enough to help me with this..


----------

